#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-05-17
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<lfaraone> Hi, manusheel.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I ran by my guide through Jonas Smedegaard, the maintainer of Sugar in Debian, and am planning on incorporating his comments into the document revision. I also moved the document to the Debian wiki, but we can move it elsewhere if desired. http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/GettingStartedGuide
<lfaraone> manusheel: Did you recieve his reply, and do you think it would be productive to revise it as he indicated?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sorry, I was not at my desk.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Sure. I have been following Jonas's memo. Yes, we should incorporate the set of revisions mentioned by him.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I have gone through the guide. Thank you for hosting it at wiki.debian.org.
<manusheel> lfaraone: How much time do you think will be needed to revise the tutorial?
<lfaraone> manusheel: Probably about an hour, for the less invasive changes.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Ok, sure.
<lfaraone> manusheel: After that, I'll reply asking for future comments from Jonas et al. If I still have time today, what else would it be useful to have done?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great. I think we should start looking at seeing whether Sugar now runs via ppa.
<lfaraone> manusheel: That seems sensible. I'll set up a VM today and do some testing.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Let us examine and report issues on what all is not working when we set up Sugar via ppa.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Try and use zsync. That will help you syncing up the changes as you set up vm.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you document the steps for setting up VM, and the tests that you'll be doing?
<manusheel> This will save us time and improve scalability of our work.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Sure.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you. Appreciate it.
<manusheel> I think we should include the following while reporting an issue - summary of the issue; steps to reproduce; resolution; remarks.
<manusheel> lfaraone: That would help in improving the QA and development lifecycle processes.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-05-18
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Luke, is this a good time to talk?
<lfaraone> manusheel: sorry, I was at my school's counsoling office.
<manusheel> lfaraone: No worries.
<manusheel> lfaraone: How did testing Sugar via ppa come along?
<lfaraone> manusheel: I wasn't able to get anything accomplished yesterday since our teachers increased our homework load in the wake of finishing our testing period. I'll have more time today and tomorrow, but on Thursday and Friday I'll be at a science symposium in middle-Virginia where I may not have internet access.
<lfaraone> manusheel: I did start investigating the tools for automating the bootstrapping of a VM, and determined that the only viable way at this point is to do it manually.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Thank you for informing. It is unfortunate that we cannot automate the bootstrapping of a VM.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Can you document the manual process? Please add screenshots wherever necessary. Will help us scale things, and avoid repetition for members, who join us later this year.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Sure.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great. Also, please update the documentation on maintaining packages considering Jonas's reviews.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Yes, I will.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Great. Wish if you could send me an e-mail when we complete doing both these activities.
<lfaraone> manusheel: Okay.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We'll start examining the Sugar via ppa once we have the VM setup.
<manusheel> lfaraone: I am planning that we should have the set of issues ready with us by May 31.
<manusheel> lfaraone: We'll then start fixing the issues, and ask the QA team to test them one by one systematically.
<lfaraone> manusheel: sounds good.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neat. I'll look forward to your memo. Have a nice day.
<jelkner> lfaraone, are you here?
<jelkner> i want to file some bugs
<jelkner> so jamie can get to work on turtleart
<jelkner> they are bugs against the ubuntu package
<jelkner> and i'd like to file them on launchpad
<jelkner> doesn't seem like i can do that
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-05-19
<lfaraone> Damn, too late.
